# pretty sure my pup has breast milk mange?



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

i was told that the other pups from the litter i got my pup from had the mite that causes mange it was "mothers milk mange" my pup hasnt shown any signs of it for months and now slowly at 6 months shes losing fur and im sure that what it is ,,,,,,, so my question is is there anything i can do for her naturally w/o taking her to the vet????? just curious im new to mange so im up for any advice

the other pups have went thru skin scrapes and vet meds taking a very long time to see results


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

what no advice????


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never really heard it called breast milk mange but Demodex mange can be hereditary. So a few questions for you and then we can give you advice on home treatments.
1. Did you get you dog for breeding purposes? (important is all the dog in the litter got it)
2. Where is the hair loss on the dog? Is the dog just shedding all over or it a spot that is bald or balding?
3. Is the hair loss in one spot or several?
4. Does the skin look dry and thickened in the spots where the hair is gone?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I have never heard this term?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like a made up term by a BYB to cover the fact the dogs have hereditary Demodex. Breast milk mange makes it sound like something that just happens vs a defect in the breeding pair. You know how inventive BYB can be! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is showing signs now because at 6 months old she is getting closer to go into heat there for is more stressed which activates an outbreak or the Demodex mites. Having her spayed will dramatically help if she has lost alot of hair. ( However she will have to be medically treated before spay.)

A weakened immune system can also make the outbreak worse. 

However if she is just loosing very small amounts on her face it may come back on its own. I suggest plenty of exercise to keep the dog from stressing over extra energy and also baths with oatmeal shampoos help with dry skin in the fur loss areas.


Demodex has really nothing to do with the actual breast milk. It is a mite that passes to the puppies when they feed.


Also I know someone is going to come in her and argue with Lisa that Demodex is not hereditary. Demodex is not a genetic disorder in any way however since it is passed down from mother to puppies that is why it is call hereditary.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

holly has good point but when we talk about it being hereditary we are talking about a weak immune system. All dogs have mites but those with immune system problems are the ones you do not want to breed. Here is more info on mange but also if you answer my earlier post I can tell you how to treat it.
Demodectic Mange


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

yep i believe thats the one she has the one thats passed from breast milk or so the vet told my mil who also has a pup from the same litter and my sil has a pup also all have went under tretment but mine who was really showing signs of it ....until a few weeks ago the vet told us to keep a eye on it and it does look worse now poor girl..... her fur loss is mostly on her face it has the red skin look and other areas are under her legs shes looking a lil thin ..... both my mil and sil have got the skin scrape done at the vet and meds it just seems like such a slow process i wanted to see if there was another route b4 i took her to the vet in town . i was hoping for a "healthy" alternative? i do appreciate any and all advice tks ps ill post a pic later to show ya how big shes gotten (my panda bear)


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

oh and shes not going to be breed... i just want to help her get back to her normal cute self


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so it does sounds like mange but again it is not passed from the breast milk it is a mite on the mom that the pups get but in normal dogs they do not get "sick" or lose hair from it. When the immune system is weak is when the mange can show up in large numbers.

You can treat mange from home and here are a few ways to do it. How much does she weigh?

You need to get some ivermectin from a feed store it will look like this or it could be another brand. It will range in price from 23-50 dollars depending on where you get it from. Because of the laws in the us the vets can only tell you to use it orally once a week. Studies have been done and in other countries it is given daily for 2-3 weeks. I have had success with advice from my vet off the books with using it every other day for 3 weeks. The dosage is 1/10 cc per 10lbs of body weight, if you can not calculate it by yourself then post her weight and I or someone else can do it for you. everything you need including syringes will be sold at the feed store. It tastes horrible so I mix it with a little wet food and give it orally. It burns if you do it subQ so it is easiest to give it orally.

Ivomec 1% Dual, (Inj) 50 ml - Wormers - Lambert Vet Supply
It is best to treat mange with 2 a methods at once for best results. Treat internally with ivermectin and topically with nustock. You may find it at some feed store but will probably have to order it online. Use the nustock once every 3 days. when you put it on the dog it is best to then crate them, I do it at night so they can sleep with it on because it will get all over the house and it stinks. But by morning your dog should be fine to run a round like normal.
Nu-Stock - Topical treatment for Horses, Dogs, and Cattle
It is going to take a few weeks to clear up but you can save expensive vet visits if you do it yourself.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

wow thankyou so much for the info shes almost 50 lbs big girl ill let my husband know and decide on what route we r going to take with her ill keep ya posted on her progress and pics are commin promise


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I battled it with my dog. She started showing hair loss at 6 weeks and it wasn't til she was over a year that we got that negative scrape. Ivermectin cured it for us. But she still doesn't have all her hair back. And she is nearly 3 now. But she had a severe case.


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

well we decided to order the product that you suggested.... can u please help me with the proper dosage??? she is 50?60 lbs (biggg girl) tks that way when it does come in we can start her on it right away tks sooo much i just wanna get her back to normal


----------

